# Judo Jokes



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 8, 2002)

> One Day the Devil challenged the Lord to a Judo tournament. Smiling the Lord proclaimed, "You don't have a chance, I have Kano, Mifune, Kotani, Kimura and all the greatest players up here".
> "Yes", snickered the Devil, "but I have all the referees."



Theres more at http://judoinfo.com/humor6.htm
and http://judoinfo.com/humor.htm

Some of them are quite good.


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

Cool.. but i know Judo, i dont like when People make fun of Judo.


:EG: But cool!


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

lol.. that guys Tummy is sooo Huge, check it out! Its funny. betetr be i never seen a real Sumo Wrestler in japan or any Sumo's out there.


----------

